# My new Stainless T3 25-06



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I received a Tikka stainless/walnut T3 over the holidays and mounted a leupold VX-2 on it and finally got to sight it in and shoot some groups at 150 yards. The action was smooth the trigger is the best I've ever used and surpasses my pre-64 winchester model 70. The 1st group had all the holes touching, (these are reloads) the second group was around .85 and the last grouping was the rounds I had dropped and bent the soft points and they grouped about an inch with one major flyer. These were shot at just shy of 150 yards over the hood of my truck. My favorite rifle is still my left-handed winchester model 70, but I have to say this rifle pretty much out preformed it without any adjustments. Now to find some coyotes to connect these 87gr. sierra varmint bullets with.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

tikka is a hard brand to beat!!! The 25-06 can be a finicky cal to shoot but also a hard cal to beat if you can get it shooting


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

lets see some pics those are really good groups.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Been thinking about a T3 in 25-06! Now I will be thinking more about it!!!!!!!


----------

